

Divshot Launches In Public Beta, Helping Developers Turn Mockups Into Code - jakejohnson
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/09/divshot/

======
freehunter
I've often wondered why no one has made a true competitor to Visual Basic (and
VB.NET). This is a true rapid-development language; all of the UI code is
written for you based on the drag and drop. Everything is straightforward, and
many things can be tweaked just using the UI designer interface. The language
is powerful (it's C# with a different syntax) yet incredibly simple.

Better yet, I've often wondered why no one has made something better than
VB.NET; why no one has made a Visual Basic that, instead of compiling to the
CLR, compiled to Ruby or Javascript or some other common web language. This
would leapfrog Visual Basic in so many ways. Some have tried, including
Microsoft, but it's just not the same.

From the Tech Crunch description, this might be it (though I remain cautiously
optimistic). I'm looking forward to what they can do with it, and better yet,
what _I_ can do with it.

------
rcsorensen
Great service.

The code generated out of Divshot really is very clean, with about zero regret
for dropping it into an app.

They're iterating like mad and adding new features daily, out in public (
<http://divshot.com/changelog> ).

I can't wait for the targeting of this for tablets, so I can replace my
wireframing and mockup tools there.

------
krembo
Looked at their product and it seemed cool but very limited in its
functionality, so I went to the internets and found jetstrap which looks much
better <http://www.jetstrap.com/>

------
gabegottlieb
I've played around with their beta, and it's legit. Definitely much faster
than taking twitter bootstrap and hand hacking it. (Full disclosure, I'm CEO
of another launchpad company)

